

Microsoft’s Mojave Experiment Exposes Serious Vista Problems - raganwald
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/08/15/microsofts-mojave-experiment-exposes-serious-vista-problems/

======
raganwald
An extremely thorough review of the lies, damned lies, and statistics behind
Vista. Note the analysis of Microsoft's comparison between Vista and OS X
vulnerabilities: when counting OS X vulnerabilities, MSFT's shills include
applications and third party libraries such as Safari and Java
vulnerabilities. Meanwhile they excluded the same categories of
vulnerabilities for Vista, ignoring IE and Java on their own platform.

